# Meetings > Λ-άμδα >  Δηλώστε παρόν! (Δοκιμή)

## socrates

Λοιπόν αυτός υποθετικά είναι ο χώρος τον οποίο βλέπουμε μόνο εμείς (φυσικά και οι admins του forum  ::  ) και θα εξυπηρετήσει της ανάγκες επικοινωνίας μας για το περιοδικό Λ-αμδα.

Ας κάνουμε μια δοκιμή όλοι και ας κάνει ο καθένας που βλέπει το παρόν ένα reply για να μετρηθούμε.  ::

----------


## dimkasta

Το βλέπω

----------


## viper7gr

Το βλεπω

----------


## Belibem

εδώ και εγώ

----------


## racer

reporting

----------


## NetTraptor

check  ::

----------


## Pater_Familias

yeap!  ::

----------


## spirosco

Ουρτ  ::

----------


## viper7gr

Οπου γαμος και χαρα ο spirosco 1oς  ::

----------


## vmanolis

Παρόν.  ::   ::   ::

----------


## racer

> Ουρτ


OFF-TOPIC!!!

----------


## elkos

τα βλέπω...

τα ρέστα μου...

πάσο...

----------


## middle_EAST_WEST

Καλως σας βρήκα και εγώ

----------


## socrates

[ΟΚ]
-------------------------
socrates 
Belibem
dimkasta
elkos
middle_EAST_WEST
NetTraptor
racer
viper7gr
vmanolis

[?]
-------------------------
*acoul*
*GeoSava*
*tse0123*

Pater_Familias ??? (Την ενότητα την βλέπουν πέρα από τους admins και οι mods... οπότε μην τους βρίζετε  ::  )

----------


## dti

Νά ΄μαι κι εγώ!  ::

----------


## acoul

Me too --> ας είναι καλά ο socrates-aka-hobbit

----------


## GeoSava

Sound Check 1 2 3

OK

----------


## tse0123

[αν και με πρόλαβε ο Geosava]

Φου, φου, ένα-δύο, ένα-δυο, τεστ τέστ, ναι με ακουτέεεε;
 ::

----------


## socrates

Τώρα είμαστε κομπλέ....

To team (αλφαβητικά)
-------------------------
01. acoul
02. Belibem
03. dimkasta
04. dti
05. elkos
06. GeoSava
07. middle_EAST_WEST
08. NetTraptor
09. racer
10. socrates 
11. tse0123
12. viper7gr

---------------------
vmanolis (οικιοθελής αποχώρηση λόγω ανειλημμένων υποχρεώσεων)

----------

